# Why I did NOT become an EMT...



## TropicalJosiah (Dec 4, 2012)

Hello Community!

I became a user some (long) time ago when I was attending my EMT classes. I never became an EMT professionally.

Where I live in Colorado, the ambulance service here is AMR. They pay roughly $12/hour for the area.

I got a job as a private gardener for $18.50/hour with exceptional benefits and perks.

I completed my EMT training. I technically *am* an EMT. I carry an extensive medical kit and stop at accidents, help homeless, whatever.

But really? $12/hour?! That's a joke.

Food for thought to the community of EMS. Kudo's to all of you who do a job that should pay far more, for far less then you deserve.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 4, 2012)

TropicalJosiah said:


> Hello Community!
> 
> I became a user some (long) time ago when I was attending my EMT classes. I never became an EMT professionally.
> 
> ...


You know what, I'd do this job for free, I enjoy helping people. It's not about the money. If I didn't have to pay for food and a house I would work for free or a 1$ a year. If you get a job just for money - chances are you will burn out quickly.
So what if your salary is 50 grand or 500 grand it's just money. You won't have any of it when you die. There are far more important things than money.


----------



## toyskater86 (Dec 4, 2012)

its $8.00 an hour here in Los Angeles for private companies that respond to 911 calls and between $8.00-11.00 for interfacility transports. $12.50 would be considered "paramedic" or top EMT pay around here.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 4, 2012)

toyskater86 said:


> its $8.00 an hour here in Los Angeles for private companies that respond to 911 calls and between $8.00-11.00 for interfacility transports. $12.50 would be considered "paramedic" or top EMT pay around here.



Then just go into Riverside and San Bernardino counties where the starting pay for an EMT on a 911 ambulance is $12.33 per hour.


----------



## TropicalJosiah (Dec 4, 2012)

Achilles said:


> So what if your salary is 50 grand or 500 grand it's just money. You won't have any of it when you die. There are far more important things than money.



WOW.

Do you make that level of false assumptions out on a call?

It's like I'm hording my money in a big ol pile. haha what's wrong with you? 
Money pays for quality of life.

You can try and argue that quality of life is great on $20,000/year salary (That's $12/hour full time) in America. But everyone knows your full of it if you do.

It's not about the money. It's about the value of my time. It's about having the free time because I make more. It's about how EMS is under paid.

I'm sure everyone really enjoys you trying to argue that they aren't under paid... ha!



firefite said:


> Then just go into Riverside and San Bernardino counties where the starting pay for an EMT on a 911 ambulance is $12.33 per hour.



I grew up in So Cal. You really going to live anywhere even remotely decent on that wage? Riverside? How's the traffic on the 91 now a days?

EG I rent my house in Orange for triple what I pay for rent in CO. And my house in CO is twice as big on 10x the land.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 4, 2012)

TropicalJosiah said:


> WOW.
> 
> Do you make that level of false assumptions out on a call?
> 
> ...


Did I mention anything about being underpaid? I don't believe I did. If you implied it that way, you're wrong, and that's your problem. Someone who is unemployed- 20,000 a year is pretty good. What you set your standard as for quality of life is different from what the rest of the world does.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 4, 2012)

If you wanted to do EMS, the money is there. You just might have to do a little work to get to it and not settle for the measly $12/hr. I'm making excellent money right now and loving quality of life, without working almost any OT. But there have been plenty of discussions on that that you're more than welcome to look for if you desire.


----------



## Aidey (Dec 4, 2012)

It is fairly well known that EMT pay is not very good. This is not a field you get into if you want to get rich. EMTs do not have a very good argument for increasing their pay. If you don't think you can support yourself on an EMTs pay you should probably rethink your career choices.


----------



## firecoins (Dec 4, 2012)

Is the gardening company hiring?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 4, 2012)

TropicalJosiah said:


> WOW.
> I grew up in So Cal. You really going to live anywhere even remotely decent on that wage? Riverside? How's the traffic on the 91 now a days?
> 
> EG I rent my house in Orange for triple what I pay for rent in CO. And my house in CO is twice as big on 10x the land.



I don't live in the city of riverside or work in the city so I never have to see the 91. The only freeway I have to deal with is the I-10, which in my area very rarely gets any traffic. 

And I know a lot of EMTs who are living quite decently (own a 2 story home, sports cars, pools, etc) in Riverside county. Their husbands and wife's are also EMTs or Medics (not Fire related in anyway).


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 4, 2012)

At the end of the day you're still a gardener. Yep, I said it. Hey, as long as you enjoy your job that's all that really matters.

How's that saying go? "Someone who enjoys their job never works a day in their life" or something of the sort. 

As an intermediate I made 12/hr and made more than 20k a year after taxes. You're not accounting for forced OT of 4x12s that many companies run. How about the benefits package and what it's worth? Not all companies have great benefits but I know with my salary then you add the benefits on top I'm doing pretty well for myself as a 23 year old. If you intend to spend your career in EMS private companies are only a way to get your foot in the door and to build experience and a resume.


----------



## Joe (Dec 4, 2012)

I do think you hit the nail on the head about benefits and all the ot. I have my kaiser benefits paid for 100% not out of my pocket. Dont see too many jobs like that anymore. Ill take my 40k or so a year and love my job rather than 100k and be miserable!


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 4, 2012)

NVRob said:


> At the end of the day you're still a gardener. Yep, I said it. Hey, as long as you enjoy your job that's all that really matters.



On the other hand, people who go into fields simply because of the title are generally a-holes.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 4, 2012)

NVRob said:


> At the end of the day you're still a gardener. Yep, I said it. Hey, as long as you enjoy your job that's all that really matters.
> 
> How's that saying go? "Someone who enjoys their job never works a day in their life" or something of the sort.


"Find a job you love and you'll never work another day in your life" - Confucius 
I believe most people would recognize what the point you are trying to get across and your quote is acceptable in my book.


----------



## Sublime (Dec 4, 2012)

Achilles said:


> You know what, I'd do this job for free, I enjoy helping people. It's not about the money. If I didn't have to pay for food and a house I would work for free or a 1$ a year. If you get a job just for money - chances are you will burn out quickly.
> So what if your salary is 50 grand or 500 grand it's just money. You won't have any of it when you die. There are far more important things than money.



I used to have a similar mind set when I was going through EMT school / brand new. Not saying you are new or anything... that's just when I felt that way. Somewhere along the lines my attitude changed. Probably when I had a daughter and realized that my weak 11-12/hr wasn't enough to live comfortably. 

Now I'm selling out and trying to figure out how to do nursing school while working full time as a paramedic... so I can actually make a decent check w/o the OT.



NVRob said:


> At the end of the day you're still a gardener.



Low blow


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 4, 2012)

Joe said:


> I do think you hit the nail on the head about benefits and all the ot. I have my kaiser benefits paid for 100% not out of my pocket. Dont see too many jobs like that anymore. Ill take my 40k or so a year and love my job rather than 100k and be miserable!



Same here. I pay 9$ a month have an additional 150k of life insurance, the rest is free. Ours aren't Kaiser but it's a awesome benefits package. 



JPINFV said:


> On the other hand, people who go into fields simply because of the title are generally a-holes.



Generally, sure. I didn't become a Paramedic because of the title if that's what you're implying. 



Achilles said:


> "Find a job you love and you'll never work another day in your life" - Confucius
> I believe most people would recognize what the point you are trying to get across and your quote is acceptable in my book.



Thank you sir!



Sublime said:


> Low blow



Yep. Don't come in hot and not expect it to get thrown right back at you.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 4, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Yep. Don't come in hot and not expect it to get thrown right back at you.



There's a right way and wrong way to do it.  h34r:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 4, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> There's a right way and wrong way to do it.  h34r:



Meh, it's all a matter of perception


----------



## Youngin (Dec 4, 2012)

Wait...so you're telling me that my 6-month trade school education isn't going to make me rich?

:-(


----------



## eprex (Dec 4, 2012)

I spent 4 years getting a BS with a concentration in Neuroscience, received several honors while TA'ing, doing research, volunteering, and being an RA for 30 students.

That $12 an hour sure beats my $0 an hour I make from that job I can't get.

But no, EMT is not a great idea as a full-time career. Be prepared to have supplemental income. That's why most folks move on to paramedic. That way they can make a slightly greater modicum of money!


----------



## leoemt (Dec 4, 2012)

TropicalJosiah said:


> Hello Community!
> 
> I became a user some (long) time ago when I was attending my EMT classes. I never became an EMT professionally.
> 
> ...



Your attitude makes me sick. I for one am glad you chose not to get into EMS. Our profession doesn't need people like you.

I am an EMT and I proudly work for AMR. We start out much higher than 10 dollars. 

I am not naive enough to know I won't save the world. I also know that not everyone needs an ambulance. That said if someone feels they need my services I will be the professional that I am paid to be. 

So far in my young career I have done routine and mundane IFT transports, 911 calls, and even given an epi - pen to a patient in severe anaphalaxis. 

 I look forward to going to work everyday. I miss out on time with my family but when I come home my little girls run up and give me a huge hug. My little girls proudly tell everyone that daddy works for the ambulance. I get to put a nice roof over their heads and I only have to work 15 days a month. 

I don't do this job for the money. I do it for the patients that need help. I do it for the education. But most of all, I do it because I am proud to.

I get to go to work every day feeling good about what I do. I may not save every life nor do I always get "fun" patients. I am proud of what I do. 

Every hear of "help thy neighbor" not everything is about money. 

Yeah, I am glad you chose to not pursue this career. You may have passed an EMT class but your not an EMT.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 4, 2012)

A word of advice to all,

This thread has now attracted the attention of the Community Leaders.  Keep it civil.


----------



## Aidey (Dec 5, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> A word of advice to all,
> 
> This thread has now attracted the attention of the Community Leaders.  Keep it civil.



And I'm working a night shift, so don't think ya'all can get away with anything once ffemt goes to bed.


----------



## Joe (Dec 5, 2012)

All i work are night shifts.. battle royale 

Leoemt made a perfect point. The pride in this job is what makes it worth it.


----------



## Aidey (Dec 5, 2012)

Joe said:


> All i work are night shifts.. battle royale
> 
> Leoemt made a perfect point. The pride in this job is what makes it worth it.



Yeah, but I'm Thor and I've got a ban hammer, so I don't suggest starting a battle.


----------



## Sublime (Dec 5, 2012)

leoemt said:


> Your attitude makes me sick. I for one am glad you chose not to get into EMS. Our profession doesn't need people like you.



What did he say that angered you so much? All he did was state that EMTs don't get paid to support a comfortable lifestyle... which most people would agree with. 



leoemt said:


> I am an EMT and I proudly work for AMR. We start out much higher than 10 dollars.



That's great but where I live AMR is known to be the worst 911 service to work for because of poor management and pay. They start medics out at $13.74/hr. So maybe its a similar situation where he lives.



leoemt said:


> I do it for the education.



Wait.. what?


----------



## Joe (Dec 5, 2012)

Buuutt i also have access to hundreds of computers and the time to make plenty of new ids.... kidding thoi have better things to do..
Now back on topic! Gardner v. Emt


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 5, 2012)

Sublime said:


> Wait.. what?



I was about to say the same thing but I got scared by the "Ban Hammer"


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 5, 2012)

leoemt said:


> You may have passed an EMT class but your not an EMT.


----------



## Clare (Dec 5, 2012)

Oh good heavens $12/hr for EMT is absurdly criminal and less than minimum wage of $13.50 NZD (which is absurdly criminal!).

EMT: ~ NZD40,000
Paramedic: ~ NZD55,000
Intensive Care Paramedic:  ~ NZD65,000

For the first year or so, a graduate will be EMT, then progress to Paramedic and eventually to ICP.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 5, 2012)

Clare said:


> Oh good heavens $12/hr for EMT is absurdly criminal and less than minimum wage of $13.50 NZD (which is absurdly criminal!).
> 
> EMT: ~ NZD40,000
> Paramedic: ~ NZD55,000
> ...




Let's compare education requirements, shall we?


----------



## Aidey (Dec 5, 2012)

Actually $12 USD is more than 13.50 NZD due to the exchange rate.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 5, 2012)

Clare said:


> Oh good heavens $12/hr for EMT is absurdly criminal and less than minimum wage of $13.50 NZD (which is absurdly criminal!).
> 
> EMT: ~ NZD40,000
> Paramedic: ~ NZD55,000
> ...



Your educational standards are much higher than here in the US and therefore deserve a higher pay. EMTs earn a comparable wage to other jobs with similar training.


----------



## kermit (Dec 5, 2012)

*my opinion*

Ok, I've been an EMT for two years now on an ALS truck. I do find myself more clinical than before,because we deal with a lot of human issues,often seeing the worst of situations and human behavior. I have never had a job that I have worked so hard to to make such little money, and somehow still love my job. My opinion is, you were either born to be an EMT or you weren't. I work just as hard to save a drug addict as the school teacher or banker. It's not my job to judge. "I'm in it for life" "Yours!" don't get me wrong I complain, and one of my favorite sayings is...If a Medic aint complaining ,check his pulse! This JOB is not for everyone and if your in it for money and benefits ,your probably not going to find your home here. I work lots of extra 24 hr shifts sometimes.....well too many, but it's my choice. I don't have any tattoos but I'm sure if I were ever to be skinned ,somewhere under there there's a big star of life! sometimes on those 130 mile late night transfers ,I ask my medic who is also my best friend to "remind me why I love my job again". I relate it to being a soldier ,(I'm a vet),this job is about something way bigger than me! My kids are proud of me! heck my whole family will proudly announce that I'm an EMT. when I'm at work and the boys hear a siren they announce to mom that Dad is going woo woo again! 

  Granted sometimes its weeks even months before I go out on, what we call a "true emergency" but that lady I got to a cath lab 30 min sooner than normal, having her BP tanked 1 mile out, is still carrying me through. heck we both cried in the middle of Wal-Mart last week when she looked me dead in the eyes and said thank you!

  Go apply and work some PRN ,get your feet wet and see how you feel about it. what can it hurt? Be warned! you may get hooked and find that the purpose in your life is not money after all! BTW, I make minimum wadge 7.25 hr and so far this year I've made 26,000. I don't see all the OT being away from my family, I'm just spending time with my second family. "It's an EMS thing". Good luck my friend.


----------



## MediMike (Dec 5, 2012)

leoemt said:


> Your attitude makes me sick. I for one am glad you chose not to get into EMS. Our profession doesn't need people like you.
> 
> I am an EMT and I proudly work for AMR. We start out much higher than 10 dollars.
> 
> ...



What does it take to make an "EMT"?  I don't get it from your reply.  You take a significant amount of pride in a job that thousands do for an underpaid wage?  I see that you're in law enforcement as well, which is your major breadwinner?  

I'm curious as to what makes you think this job is above and beyond others, and why you seem to imply that only a certain mindset will prove to be a successful fulfiller of the duties necessary.  What exactly is it that makes this job so special?

Maybe I'm jaded by a decade of work in the field, but really it's just a job...unless anyone can argue differently?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 5, 2012)

For perspective's sake. My $11 an hour is more than my sister makes. She graduated from Yale with a degree in English and a law degree from USC school of law. She's worked at Target the last year looking for a job. My point? There are more law grads than EMTs lol. Thankful I have a job and don't want to have an ethical debate with Gilbert the Gardener.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 5, 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCkdMqlnUhk[/youtube]


Glass houses occupants and rocks and all that jazz.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 5, 2012)

If I might add that blindly throwing dollar values around means very little given the cost of living variances in the United States. I started at 12.50 in Boston which some in the Midwest only get to after a few years. 12.50 an hour is not survivable at a 40 hour work week in Boston, it may be on other places.


----------



## djarmpit (Dec 5, 2012)

I think you are trying to imply that becoming an EMT means making $12 for the rest of my life. Becoming an EMT is the first step to becoming a medic, firefighter, RN, PA, etc. What all of my instructors have told me is that *"being an EMT is a great way to find out whether or not the medical field is for you"*


----------



## Clare (Dec 5, 2012)

djarmpit said:


> Becoming an EMT is the first step to becoming a medic, firefighter, RN, PA, etc. What all of my instructors have told me is that *"being an EMT is a great way to find out whether or not the medical field is for you"*



This is certainly a very strange statement and I cannot understand why they are saying such a thing?

If you want to be a Nurse, go do a BN, if you want to be a Firefighter, join the Fire Service and so on.

If you want to be an Ambulance Officer/Paramedic, become one.

If you want to find out if the medical field is for you, go become a hospital volunteer or orderly or something.  One of my colleagues did some time as an orderly and decided it nursing was for him.


----------



## SSwain (Dec 5, 2012)

As a "Paid On Call" Volunteer....I earn $2.75 per hour.
I get to stay at the station's quarters due to me living outside the 10 minute response zone. 
So basically, I get paid $2.75 per hour to sleep Friday and Sat nights.

I get paid $9.75 per call I go to. If the call lasts longer than 2 hrs, I get paid $9.75 per hour.

Obviously, I am not in it for the money. I could work at Wal-Mart and make more. I'd see most of the same people there as I do during my O-dark thirty calls.

I do it because it's my nature to help people who are in their time of most dire need. Plain and simple.


----------



## djarmpit (Dec 5, 2012)

Clare said:


> This is certainly a very strange statement and I cannot understand why they are saying such a thing?
> 
> If you want to be a Nurse, go do a BN, if you want to be a Firefighter, join the Fire Service and so on.
> 
> ...



What's wrong with adding being an EMT into one of those that you mentioned above? It's just another way to get a foot in the door. If the pay isn't an issue and you love being an emt, then I guess you are settled for the rest of the life. If you need more money and still want to do EMT - put in your time/education and get promoted.


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 5, 2012)

TropicalJosiah said:


> Hello Community!
> 
> I became a user some (long) time ago when I was attending my EMT classes. I never became an EMT professionally.
> 
> ...



Awesome! Great for you! And the point of this is?


----------



## Tigger (Dec 5, 2012)

Clare said:


> This is certainly a very strange statement and I cannot understand why they are saying such a thing?
> 
> If you want to be a Nurse, go do a BN, if you want to be a Firefighter, join the Fire Service and so on.
> 
> ...



An EMT class is approximately 120 hours (some are longer, but not most). That's not really a significant time investment, and is one of the shortest courses required to become a licensed healthcare provider. As such, it is an ok way to determine whether or not working in healthcare is for you.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 5, 2012)

Our class shirts on the back say "I'm in it for the money" as a joke because we know that is ridiculous. 

Around here I make 9.27/hr and as a medic I will start at 14. I live decently even on my 9.27. It's all about not living above your means. 

I want to have a family soon. I am married, but due to health issues it is a good idea for me to have a child soon. I'm going to nursing school. 

You have to be realistic.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 5, 2012)

Tigger said:


> An EMT class is approximately 120 hours (some are longer, but not most). That's not really a significant time investment, and is one of the shortest courses required to become a licensed healthcare provider. As such, it is an ok way to determine whether or not working in healthcare is for you.



Right, and it takes 10 years + to be a doctor.


----------



## Fish (Dec 5, 2012)

Achilles said:


> You know what, I'd do this job for free, I enjoy helping people. It's not about the money. If I didn't have to pay for food and a house I would work for free or a 1$ a year. If you get a job just for money - chances are you will burn out quickly.
> So what if your salary is 50 grand or 500 grand it's just money. You won't have any of it when you die. There are far more important things than money.



I love my job too, have been doing it since I was 18. But I would never do it for $12, because it is just that... a job. In a way it is not about the money and in a way it is, nobody is going to leave an 80k a year job with benefits to become a $12 an hour EMT and not regret that decision within 5 years. Doing what you love, and doing what you MUST to support a family are two different things. I am one of the lucky ones, I can do both at the same Service. Than again I am a Paramedic and not an EMT and I moved to a part of the Country that pays well, and away from an area that does not.


----------



## Christopher (Dec 5, 2012)

TropicalJosiah said:


> Hello Community!
> 
> I became a user some (long) time ago when I was attending my EMT classes. I never became an EMT professionally.
> 
> ...



Why do you think you are underpaid at $12/hour?

News flash: you're not.


----------



## Fish (Dec 5, 2012)

Christopher said:


> Why do you think you are underpaid at $12/hour?
> 
> News flash: you're not.



Agreed, $12hr for a semester long course is good pay.


----------



## 46Young (Dec 5, 2012)

TropicalJosiah said:


> Hello Community!
> 
> I became a user some (long) time ago when I was attending my EMT classes. I never became an EMT professionally.
> 
> ...



Sorry to break it to you, but if your intention is to brag to us about your pay scale, $18.50/hr is far from impressive. That's only $38,480/yr. About $500/wk take home give or take. You can't even support a family on that unless you live in a trailer, and you would struggle on that salary as a single person in a high cost of living area like NY. For comparison's sake, hospital based EMT's in NYC make $18-$24/hr. I made $20.22/hr plus 10% night diff (all overnight schedule) before I became a medic.

J/C, what are these exceptional benefits and perks you're talking about? What's the career development ladder of a gardner look like?


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 5, 2012)

I took my EMT class while I was in college taking prereqs. I was always interested in EMS and thought it would be a good way to get some experience and help me decided between paramedic and nursing. Long story short I went to Nursing school and never looked back. 

Was I proud to be an EMT? Hell ya, I thought It was great.
Am I now? Nope. I will be much prouder of the RN behind my name then EMT.

According to your standards I am not really an EMT. Does that upset me? Not in the slightest. I was able to find a profession where I could do what I love and still put food on the table as well as have opportunities to continue my education . I guess i'm just crazy. I still love EMS and want to continue to be involved but it will be as a volunteer and not a job.

I do not get why the EMS "Lifers" have such a disdain towards individuals who move on to other fields.


----------



## Fish (Dec 5, 2012)

46Young said:


> Sorry to break it to you, but if your intention is to brag to us about your pay scale, $18.50/hr is far from impressive. That's only $38,480/yr. About $500/wk take home give or take. You can't even support a family on that unless you live in a trailer, and you would struggle on that salary as a single person in a high cost of living area like NY. For comparison's sake, hospital based EMT's in NYC make $18-$24/hr. I made $20.22/hr plus 10% night diff (all overnight schedule) before I became a medic.
> 
> J/C, what are these exceptional benefits and perks you're talking about? What's the career development ladder of a gardner look like?



It just occured to me, where in the hell does a Gardener make $18.50 an hour and get benefits? That is a $10 an hour job anywhere....... Must work for a city parks and rec department


----------



## Tigger (Dec 5, 2012)

Fish said:


> It just occured to me, where in the hell does a Gardener make $18.50 an hour and get benefits? That is a $10 an hour job anywhere....... Must work for a city parks and rec department



Tis possible, the city in which he was originally posting from is where I live, and municipal employees do pretty well compensation wise.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 5, 2012)

I bet his kids will be proud that daddy pruned the bushes in front of the courthouse instead of saving lives like he originally planned:blink:


----------



## MediMike (Dec 5, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> I bet his kids will be proud that daddy pruned the bushes in front of the courthouse instead of *saving lives* like he originally planned:blink:



Bet his kids are going to be proud that their daddy made the right decision for himself.  With your logic anyone who isn't a ricky rescue life saving hot running EMT is less than you.  Bad call man. I was just accepted in a PA program, what does that make me?  Someone who's kids won't be proud of him?  This is an attitude that is prevalent in the culture of EMS and I never have and never will understand it.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 5, 2012)

We used to joke that we were paid less than the sweepers at the local grocery stores, and we were, plus we had no benefits as we were all students working part time.
I didn't go into paramedic after EMT-Ambulance (e.g., "Basic") because it was obviously a young man's field (all fire then) and I was 26 , with limited pay.


----------



## MediMike (Dec 5, 2012)

26 isn't a young man?  C'mon Crofty, I'm 30 and you're making me feel like crap.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 5, 2012)

MediMike said:


> Bet his kids are going to be proud that their daddy made the right decision for himself.  With your logic anyone who isn't a ricky rescue life saving hot running EMT is less than you.  Bad call man. I was just accepted in a PA program, what does that make me?  Someone who's kids won't be proud of him?  This is an attitude that is prevalent in the culture of EMS and I never have and never will understand it.



Relax, it was satirical.


----------



## MediMike (Dec 5, 2012)

Is that what the whacked out emoticon was?  I can't interpret those things to save my life...


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 5, 2012)

It's all good. I just have to remember that not everyone can can interpret satire on the computer


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 5, 2012)

MediMike said:


> 26 isn't a young man?  C'mon Crofty, I'm 30 and you're making me feel like crap.



By then I had been married over five years, worked in a factory and a feed store, did a stint in the USAF and was going into the Guard, and I knew I was going to eventually have joint problems. Feel like crap on yourn own dime. This was in the mid Seventies, now...


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 5, 2012)

Can I say I agree with the OP?  It's near impossible to feed a family on $12 an hour.

Thankfully, I don't make that little, but I do know people who do work FT in EMS for that money.  They typically have a second full time job, sometimes in EMS, sometimes elsewhere.  I was offered a side job in EMS for $11 an hour.  it wasn't worth my time, taking the commute and time away from family factors in account.

I'm on par to make a little more than 60,000 this year as an EMT, with OT included.  and I'm looking at getting my MBA (procrastinating, I don't know if I want to put forth the time an energy while working full time and trying to raise a child), and I have two senior level management positions that are being offered to me, completely unrelated to EMS.  And even when I end up accepting an offer, and end up making 100,000+ a year, I plan on still doing EMS, maybe for $12 an hour.  Just for fun.

I will still be an EMT for as long as my body can handle it.  But I also enjoy my job, and want to be able to pay my mortgage and live a comfortable life.


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 5, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> I do not get why the EMS "Lifers" have such a disdain towards individuals who move on to other fields.


I don't begrudge anyone who moves on to another field. I do tend to take it with a grain of salt when someone who has never actually worked a day in either field tells me how bad EMS sucks and how great something else is.


----------



## Aidey (Dec 5, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> I took my EMT class while I was in college taking prereqs. I was always interested in EMS and thought it would be a good way to get some experience and help me decided between paramedic and nursing. Long story short I went to Nursing school and never looked back.
> 
> Was I proud to be an EMT? Hell ya, I thought It was great.
> Am I now? Nope. I will be much prouder of the RN behind my name then EMT.
> ...



Who are you addressing? 

I don't think lifers have a lot of disdain towards people who move on to other fields. I think they have disdain towards people who belittle them for staying, or who assume that people stay because they can't hack it in other fields.


----------



## 46Young (Dec 5, 2012)

Fish said:


> It just occured to me, where in the hell does a Gardener make $18.50 an hour and get benefits? That is a $10 an hour job anywhere....... Must work for a city parks and rec department



The OP said private gardner, so it's even more of a dead-end job than EMS, unless you start your own company. The OP is also dependent on the owner securing and maintaining clients, or they can be out of a job.

I also call shenanigans on $18/hr. Immigrants, legal ones will do that sort of work quite well for much less.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 5, 2012)

46Young said:


> T
> 
> I also call shenanigans on $18/hr. Immigrants, legal ones will do that sort of work quite well for much less.



Yes sir they will! $8.00 an hour. 
Not that i would know


----------



## 46Young (Dec 5, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Who are you addressing?
> 
> I don't think lifers have a lot of disdain towards people who move on to other fields. I think they have disdain towards people who belittle them for staying, or who assume that people stay because they can't hack it in other fields.



+1

Sounds like the OP created the thread just to belittle us for not making $18.50/hr. This thread should be deleted.


----------



## 46Young (Dec 5, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Yes sir they will! $8.00 an hour.
> Not that i would know



For sure. When I worked as a Snapple delivery driver, the helper was hired for $50 cash per day by the owner, typically 6-9 hour days for them. Same deal for any other unskilled labor position.


----------



## Veneficus (Dec 5, 2012)

I am amazed this thread has drawn 7 pages of response.

Honestly, if I could go back and know then what I know now, I would have worked at McDs instead of a private ambulance job. 

There is nothing wrong with going where the money is. 

I am also amazed by the "true believer" and the "benefactor of society" arguments. 

Society and the world got along prior to any of us. It will get a long after us. 

Do not buy that hero worship idea at all. If people really cared about EMS, fire, police, etc, they would put their money where their mouth is. But providers can be had for a song, why give them a dollar?


----------



## Achilles (Dec 5, 2012)

46Young said:


> For sure. When I worked as a Snapple delivery driver, the helper was hired for $50 cash per day by the owner, typically 6-9 hour days for them. Same deal for any other unskilled labor position.



I give my laborers 8 bucks an hour to pull weeds. Buy them lunch as well, and take them up north to go shooting. And cover them under my workmans comp.


----------



## Aidey (Dec 5, 2012)

46Young said:


> +1
> 
> Sounds like the OP created the thread just to belittle us for not making $18.50/hr. This thread should be deleted.



I think the OP had good intentions that just weren't executed well. I took it as "EMTs are cool, but other jobs pay better".


----------



## Aidey (Dec 5, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> Do not buy that hero worship idea at all. If people really cared about EMS, fire, police, etc, they would put their money where their mouth is. But providers can be had for a song, why give them a dollar?



Oh they care about fire all right. Where I live between 1/5-1/4 of the FFs make over 100k a year. 

The department has some 230 field employees.


----------



## intellectualfish (Dec 5, 2012)

I have respect for anyone that does what fulfills them in life. If that means being an EMT and working marathon shifts for little pay, awesome. If it means working a job you hate that pays well so that you can have a bigger house and nicer car, good for you. It's not my place to judge people--as long as what you do brings you satisfaction (on the job or off) I can't argue with your decision making process. Everyone has a different set of circumstances and values in life that determine what's important and what's not. While I chose to pursue EMS as a career, it is certainly not a good fit for everyone. I can respect that and move on. Whatever you do with your life, do it the best that you can and take pride in your accomplishments.


----------



## Veneficus (Dec 5, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Oh they care about fire all right. Where I live between 1/5-1/4 of the FFs make over 100k a year.
> 
> The department has some 230 field employees.



Perhaps in some places.

It is also cyclical. One minute you are the hero and the next the lazy guy who sits around draining the public coffers.

I think fire institutions have just had a lot of practice defending their wages.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 5, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> I took my EMT class while I was in college taking prereqs. I was always interested in EMS and thought it would be a good way to get some experience and help me decided between paramedic and nursing. Long story short I went to Nursing school and never looked back.
> 
> Was I proud to be an EMT? Hell ya, I thought It was great.
> Am I now? Nope. I will be much prouder of the RN behind my name then EMT.
> ...



Did you ever work on an ambulance during college or did you just complete the class?

It's not an attack, I'm just trying to get an understanding on how other approximately 21 year olds are approaching the healthcare industry.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 5, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Did you ever work on an ambulance during college or did you just complete the class?
> 
> It's not an attack, I'm just trying to get an understanding on how other approximate 21 year olds are approaching the healthcare industry.



I did for 3 months before moving for school then I got a job in a hospital doing various tech positions.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 5, 2012)

Achilles said:


> I give my laborers 8 bucks an hour to pull weeds. Buy them lunch as well, and take them up north to go shooting. And cover them under my workmans comp.



Hey... So... My husband needs a job


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 5, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Hey... So... My husband needs a job



Walmart......largest employer of Americans.

Always low prices..........always :lol:


----------



## Anjel (Dec 5, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Walmart......largest employer of Americans.
> 
> Always low prices..........always :lol:



He failed their personality test thing. Lmao

He is a groundskeeper for a doctors private property. But no job in the winter.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 5, 2012)

Have him try seasonal jobs, especially with Christmas around the corner.....for instance:

UPS
FEDEX
DHL
TARGET WAREHOUSE/STORE
Other retail outlets/warehouses
HONEYBAKED HAM....seriously.
Firewood delivery


----------



## Sublime (Dec 5, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> He failed their personality test thing. Lmao
> 
> He is a groundskeeper for a doctors private property. But no job in the winter.




From what I understand you can make pretty decent cash putting up Christmas lights for people. Look on Craigslist for those jobs. Don't know how much longer that will last though as we creep farther into December.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 6, 2012)

Sublime said:


> From what I understand you can make pretty decent cash putting up Christmas lights for people. Look on Craigslist for those jobs. Don't know how much longer that will last though as we creep farther into December.



Putting em up is the easy part. Taking them down...now that's another story!


----------



## Achilles (Dec 6, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Putting em up is the easy part. Taking them down...now that's another story!



This is me at my parents house 30' up on the peak.


----------

